# ANY INFO ON A FEW OF MINE



## ZOIL (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello: 
  I hope this is a good place for my questions.

  I'm new with this so bare with me here.

 Would like any info as to how collectable, dates and possible values on these two bottles.

  I have a Colgate & Co New York about  4.5 tall X  2.0 wide X 1.0 thick
 Showing the front of the bottle with it's logo.
 The back is smooth.
 The base = COLGATE & CO. - W2 - NEW YORK


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 4, 2013)

Also I guess this would fall under Medicine or Pharmaceuticals.

 I have this - DOHO CHEM CORP, NEW YORK 13 N.Y.
 7/8 x 7/8 square x 1.75 tall. Cobalt Blue but it looks black in the scanned image because of it's contents.

 How does a box (mangled box) corks, caps, contents and accessories affect value when it comes to the bottles we collect?  

 Is it going to affect the value of the fragrance Colgate bottle if I destroy the cork to clean the bottle?

 Thanks for the help folks, I feel like I'm learning from some of the best.

 Ray


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Zoil. 
 Hopefully, this isn't too blunt but the top bottle is nothing great. It's not interesting enough or rare enough to give it much value. My guess is less than a buck.

 The bottom bottle is more interesting. Cobalt is good. Labels are good. The extra stuff should help the value. Plus, as it's a hemeroid medicine makes it unusual. I don't think that it is super old with the screw on top but my guess is that it has moderate value as a set. Maybe $5-15???


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally I would not want that Rectalgan bottle in my collection.  It may pique interest from collectors of medical memorabilia, however.  I think it's pretty gross... especially considering where that dropper has probably been... But that's just my opinion LOL


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

@ Bob: 

 Not at all "blunt" . I was thinking prolly just a common when I posted it, so thanks for having confirmed that for me. I got to learn somehow.  

 I never bought a bottle in my life, so it won't upset me if it's only worth a buck. I guess I need to know if it just became worth 50 cents if I trash the cork stuck in the neck of that bottle or any other bottle. I'm guessing that it wont change anything to destroy the cork in this case. 

 @ Kenneth:

 You ain't afraid of no eye dropper are you?
  No seriously I think about that every time I get it out. I just keep telling myself that it weren't never used, and the cooties prolly died long time ago. The Bottle had leaked and it's still full to the top of the Label, so I convinced myself it ain't never been used. 

 I had my 2 grandsons (5 and 7 years old) spent the night last night. I caught them going for it, and I just looked at them and said "poooopy" and they both new right away (5' withdrawal) what that funny little bubble thingy was all about.

 I look forward to any and all comments on some of these others I have also. I find it interesting to know what others see as desirable or collectable. 

 Thanks 
 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

3/4 x 3/4 square x 2.75 tall  screw top, clear glass, dirty label


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

SODA WATER
 PROPERTY OF COCA-COLA BOTTLING CO. CON. 6 FL. OZ.

 at the base 
 PATENTED JUNE 1, 1926----296A----ROOT----29

 on the bottom 
 PLYMOUTH IND.


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

2.75' x 2.75' x 9" tall, 1.5" opening
 Always thought it was black glass but turns out to be Very Dark Amber under a bright light

 half full of contents, , threaded top, broken bakalite cap, 
 label about to fall off, any ideas? I won't be using scotch tape. 
 Thanks
  Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

Label to the Eastman Kodak Bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

From Ferd.

 Hey Ray,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing all the bottles. They look TOC to 1930 or so. The bottle guys always like photos, 

 and you take good ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's lots of experienced eyes in these parts,and they can read much from the glass. Bases and finish (lip treatments) can sometimes speak volumes.



> I never bought a bottle in my life, so it won't upset me if it's only worth a buck. I guess I need to know if it just became worth 50 cents if I trash the cork stuck in the neck of that bottle or any other bottle. I'm guessing that it wont change anything to destroy the cork in this case.


 
 Corks, as a general rule. are disposable, and an impediment to cleaning bottles.

 I'm not a good value barometer, but don't think you have much more than the price of a movie ticket in "market" value. Screw top 20th Century bottles have not yet come into their own in the collectible bottle arena. <<< The previous valuation was proffered before I saw the Coke flavor bottle & the labeled Eastman, you may be able to take a friend or two, especially if it's bargain night. [8D]

 So, how was it that you came upon these guys?




From.


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

FELLOWS SYRUP OF HYPOPHOSPHITES
 3.75" wide x 2.25" x 7.75" tall

 I'm sure this one is just a common, but is this one refered to as a "Hutch"? 
 If so then what makes it a hutch? What will all Hutch'es have in common?

 Would a bottle like this even though it's embossed allso had a paper label on it's smooth side? 

 Thanks 
 Ray


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

Not a Hutchinson soda, Ray. Fellows were Nova Scotia chemists. It was a very popular medicine, widely sold.






 Please visit Ron Fowler's most excellent Hutch Book, for all the information you could wish, on all things Hutchinson.




From.


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm really new to bottles, but have read a few post here and believe this to be a "Blob Top" beer bottle? 

 9.5" tall x 2.5"  Blob Top
 Embossed,  Dark Amber  Glass 

 COLUMBIA BREWING CO.
 LOGANSPORT, IND.

 on base
 A B Co


----------



## LC (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello Ray , and welcome to the forum .I do not know a lot about values on bottles but most of what you show I know is pretty common . I think that Coca Cola bottle is pretty decent as well as the blob top beer . I sold one back in the eighties for I believe around eight or nine bucks , I guess it would still be worth at least that much . Like everyone , if you keep the interest , you will learn as you go , and there is always someone on this forum that can or will try and help you out . Good luck with your collecting , Lou


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 5, 2013)

> FELLOWS SYRUP OF HYPOPHOSPHITES
> 3.75" wide x 2.25" x 7.75" tall


 
 Hello again   i wondered what I am seeing near the bottom of this bottle you pictured.  It looks strange. RED Matthews


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello RED,

 Happy New Year, sir. Those Fellows bottles have a recessed panel with small embossed stars. I believe it was a trademark feature of their bottles.

 This one seems to have a dot rather than star...




From.


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 6, 2013)

Surfaceone:

 Thanks for the comments and the kind words on my photographic skills. I find it really hard to take good pictures that aren't blurry, so I cheat and do it with a flatbed scanner if the bottle is small or has a flat side. 
 Whenever you can't shut the lid to the scanner just leave it open and cover things with a cloth before doing the scan. 

 Somewhere on here I was viewing a picture that had about 40 different bottles they had dug. Their was a comment as to the 3 Hutches' in the middle of the picture. I looked and saw bottles like the Fellows above and mistook a Hutch to be that shape and style of bottle. So I'm glad you cleared that up for me, and I haven't even spent much time on Hutch Book yet. That will be some good rainy day reading, Thanks 

 Having worked as an HVAC installer for the last 30+ years prior to 07, I would find an occasional bottle, can, marble, Crackerjack trinkets, coins, and allot of unknowns that I would accumulate but never new what to do with.
  I have an old Coca-Cola Ice chest stuffed full of just misc. stuff out of the bottom of furnaces and old ductwork. 
  Any time I tore out an old converted gravity coal furnace that hadn't been cleaned in a long time I knew I was in for a treasure hunt. It seams kids always lost their marbles down the heat pipes 

 Most of the bottles and cans would come from on top of the ductwork in the basement or tossed back into the crawl space or attic. Allot weren't any thing to bother with, wile others would surprise you when you get them out in the light. 

 I remember a pint size jar that had been used to mix up some cement or some kind of a thinset mortar or boiler patch, and tossed the jar into the crawl when they finished with it. 
  I passed it up when I crawled in, it was ugly and had an inch of this stuff stuck in the bottom of the jar and smeared all over the sides. 
  On the way back out I picked it up and could see that it was embossed with something, and looked like it could have some potential if I could clean it up. I took it home and I think it was like four years later (board to death one day) I got it out and chipped away at it until I got it all sparkle clean. 

 It's not a high dollar jar or anything, but you should of seen the before pics, heck Rick's Restorations would have been proud. I'll have to get a picture if I can find it. 
  It turned out to be the 10.5 oz JUMBO Brand Peanut Butter, The Frank Tea & Spice Co, Cincinnati, OH
 The one with the embossed elephant face on the front.  
  I'll harass yah with a picture soon. right now I better quit rambling .

 Lou:

 Thanks for your input,  as I learn bottles I'm finding the blue pages are addicting.

  It's to bad everything I got is kinda mundane. I have a barrel full of bottles on another property that I can't even access right now. That is prolly where all my good stuffs at. I do know someplace I got one of them bottles with the big Safe on the front, maybe that will be a little more exciting. 

 RED: 

 I got your web page on hold for some rainy day reading too. Looks like allot of good tec info, Thanks 

 About that groove in the Fellows bottle. 
  I know if you hold it with the embossing facing away from you and put your pinky or ring finger in that groove and hold on to it, it feels so natural in your hand that you feel like you want to tip it up and drink from the bottle. 

 Maybe to improve the grip? A lady with a small hand ?  it is a fat bottle.
 This may of been some form of ergonomics, or subliminal marketing to get a person to overindulge. Ok just being silly. 

 Back to some bottles 
  You guys let me know if I find something exciting.

 Clear Imbossed 
 FOSTERS SEALFAST
 5.5 Tall x 3.25 wide 
 2" opening
 Imbossed on the bottom with FOSTER  1


 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 6, 2013)

I understand these to be quit commom allso. Is this whats refered to as a utility bottle?
 imbossed PUREX  twice on it's shoulder and again on the bottom
 top lip 1" wide with a 1/2" opening 
 9" Tall x 4" wide

 What I always thought was a cork just fell in with a dull clunk when it hit the bottom of the bottle. I think it is lead, did someone shove a bullit in this bottle or did thay use some sort of ledd cork for a bleach (chemical) bottle?


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 6, 2013)

Bottom of the above PUREX Quart Bottle


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's an oddball

 9" tall x 3" wide at the top, tappering to 2.75" at the base, and a 1.5 openingand a small rolled lip.
 Imbossed with the cross on the front. 
 on the back it's imbossed with word SANCTOLITE forming an arch over a circle with a womans? face in it. 
 Under the circle in lower case letters.
 "will & baumer" and SYRACUSE NEW YORK


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Ray,

 The Purex is a bleach bottle. Generally, when the bottle guys talk about "utilities" they are speaking of unembossed older bottles that might have contained a variety of products.

 "*Utility bottle* - A term used by both collectors and archaeologists for a types of bottles that were multi-purpose, i.e., certain bottle shapes that are known to have been used for a variety of different products.  Click on Stoddard utility bottle to view an early American (1830-1850) that could have been used for and assortment of liquid products, e.g., ink, liquor, medicine, and others." A Great site, you might visit.







 Sanctuary Candle containers.

 "Over 155 Years of History 

  One chapter of the American dream began 155 years ago in the Syracuse backyard of Bavarian immigrant Anton Will. Will and his wife Rosina capitalized on their knowledge of beeswax and candle making to meet a growing need for high quality, liturgical candles used in the Catholic mass. Their ingenuity and hard work spawned an industry of candle making that exists today. 

 Obtaining beeswax from local farmers, Anton set out to make clean burning beeswax candles with dedication to quality. The work was hard. Wax was melted, washed, bleached, then molded and shaped into pure beeswax candles in a hand made process. With an eye to innovation, Anton quickly developed new processes to enhance candle manufacturing. 

 Incorporated in 1855, "The Will Company" prospered until Anton's untimely death by suicide in 1866. Despite this personal tragedy, Rosina Will quickly stepped in with courage and an appetite for work, continuing to run the business and even expand it while raising three young sons. In 1875, Rosina married Christian Eckerman, resulting in the first of many business mergers that was to mark Will & Baumer's long history. 

 By 1900, the company had offices throughout the US with production facilities in several Syracuse locations. In addition, the growing market for high quality liturgical candles resulted in the birth of Syracuse based candle companies that spun off Will & Baumer's success. Muench-Kruezer, Cathedral Candle, Mack Miller, and Will & Baumer-Mexico are among those companies still operating today..." Will & Baumer.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 7, 2013)

> I would find an occasional bottle, can, marble, Crackerjack trinkets, coins, and allot of unknowns that I would accumulate but never new what to do with.


 
 Did you ever find any beer or soda cans? Leon (forum member) is a can expert.


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 7, 2013)

Ryan:

 Of course, a few anyways but they didn't seem to survive the crawl spaces very well. 

 I do have maybe a half dozen beers and another half dozen sodas, but nothing that stands out , except maybe a diamond coke in pertly fair shape.

 Most of my cans fit to bring home would of come from on top of the ductwork I was tearing out or sometimes from the attics.

  The diamond coke come from inside the wall surrounding the freight elevator at the old American Standard Pottery factory here in town. 

 I do have a little verity, coffee cans, Pork and Beans , Condensed Milk, Drain Opener, Moth Balls, Floor Polish, Axel Grease, Aspirin tins, Exlax tins, flip top Band-Aid, mostly just oddball stuff.

 Did you know rubbers (prophylactics) were sold in little round aluminum tins like a can of Skoll but smaller? I have no idea what went on down in the old coal room, but the tins and their contents would get thrown over the wall into the crawl space. 

 I also found in an attic a cardboard Battleship Coffee can with a paper label, packed full of grain elevator receipts dating 1909-11. 

 I think the forum mite need a category for cans too.

 Have Leon take a look at this can, It strikes me as a reproduction. I know prolly less about cans than I do bottles. this one does have a leaded zipper looking seam on the back side, and a concave bottom if that means anything.
 CONTENTS 12 FLUID OUNCES  -  INTERNAL REVENUE TAX PAID
 TAVERN BEER
 Brewed and filled by  LA FAYETTE BREWERY, INC
 LAFAYETTE, IND U.S.A. 

  Thanks

 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 7, 2013)

10" tall 
 4.5" at the base 
 Lip aprox 3.25 at it's widest point, with a 2.5" inside stairsteping down again to aprox 2"

 No markings of any kind.
 Is this just a early canning jar?

 Thanks 
 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 7, 2013)

Found this pot laying on it's side in a crawl space. when I opened it up it had about a spoon full of liquid in the bottom. It also had termites eating the cork gasket and they appeared to be using the liquid like some kind of a watering hole. 

 I showed the lady of the house what I had found, and she was pretty serious about me getting rid of the jug. She went and called the bug man and within the hour I was sharing the crawl space with a bug man. Needless to say when he started spraying crap all over the place, I went home early that day. I waved my torch around the inside of the pot before I stuck in on my truck.

 I would be curious to know what this mite of been for. 

 With lid in place it is proxy 8" tall 
 5.5" wide straight  sides
 proxy 5" tall up to it's shoulder  with another 1.25" tapering to the 4.25' rim.
 3.25" inside opening.
 The gasket surface looks to be ground flat after the glazing, you can see what looks like grinding marks. 
 Its lid has two distinct circular ribs or groves at its gasket surface. 
 The lid does look to have some embossing to the outer edge, but I can't for the likes of me make anything legible of it. I can't even tell if I'm looking at it upside down or not.

 Looking inside the jug it has an obvious seam about a inch below the shoulder as if to join the top and bottom halves together  . If you look close you can see this on the exterior also.

 How collectable would something like this be.  Would like to know possible dates or values on something like this. 

 Thanks 
 Ray


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 8, 2013)

> The lid does look to have some embossing to the outer edge, but I can't  for the likes of me make anything legible of it. I can't even tell if  I'm looking at it upside down or not.


"THE WEIR PAT'd MARCH 1st 1892" or similar. Fairly common and not worth a lot in that condition but I like them.


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ZOIL
> 
> Ryan:
> 
> ...


 


 WELCOME TO THE FORUM!Yep this is a good place to find out what you have!The beer can looks like a great one to me...because first of all it is a "CONE TOP" beer..the first beer cans were cone tops [called that because of the top is cone shape of course]..Next the colorful graphics are cool!

 Is there much rust on it on the back side?

 After saying all this I have no idea of it's value..but I would sure love to have it and I don't even collect beer cans!If you are interested in selling it than go near the bottom  and you will see ..buy..sell..swap..I would keep trying to find what would be a fair price on it.

 The diamond coke you talked about is a coke can?If it is and little rust they seem to go for some nice money...go on ebay and see if any or for sale..

 WE  LOVE SEEING WHAT OTHERS HAVE AND HEY YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN YOU WILL HAVE A WINNER!Keep on collecting!GLAD YOU ARE ABOARD!!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2013)

Went on ebay to check out your cone top beer ...saw 3..one was asking 22 bucks [not in good shape]..2-28[also not good shape...3-69-looked to be as good or almost as good shape as your's...of course these are the asking prices....I( also looked at diamond coke cans..go look at them [there are several] to see which matches up with yours...Great shap askinh $99-$30 for decent shape...$75 for one in good shape...even real rusted ones have some value..HOPE THIS HELPED SOME!JAMIE


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 8, 2013)

> even real rusted ones have some value..HOPE THIS HELPED SOME!JAMIE


 
 Yes, even rusty ones good. Have found some good cans in dumps. Here are two uncommon cans I found in a dump which I sent to Leon. He cleans them. (before cleaning)


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 8, 2013)

And after.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: ZOIL
> 
> Ryan:
> 
> ...


 
 YES, I'm very very familiar with this cone top beer can. 2 Variations of this can. One with "INTERNAL REVENUE TAX PAID" across top & one without it. Being Internal Revenue tax paid as yours is Dates it before March of 1950 but after 1946 so 1947-early 1950. This can is priced at $125 in book in excellent shape. this can looks to be good condition but far from Excellent or mint. If you were to grade this a 1- book say's worth 50% of book price or around $60 bucks. I'd pay $60 for it if Interested in selling? Let me know. Did you find any other beer cans? Check out my Beer Can post in link below. THANKS, LEON.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/WANTED%3A-BEER-CANS/m-124729/tm.htm


----------



## hunting262 (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> And after.


 I know exactly how to clean them cans my brother is a can collecter


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is a look at the back side of my cone top.

  I just posted another rusty cone top on Leon's request post here, have a look .
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/WANTED%3A-BEER-CANS/m-124729/tm.htm

 Ryan : 
  I passed on anything less that half as rusty as them KRUEGER"S, who would of ever thought. 
 Most of the crawl space cans I would find only looked like that on one side or where ever it made contact with the dirt, and I would leave it in the hole.

 I only kept that other rusty cone top because I though it was unique, and I hadn't seen many cone tops.  

 I'm still learning from you guys. Before I got here that was a funnel top beer can. I just found out that my Diamond Coke can is really a Small Diamond Coke can. I kind of always though my cone top was a reproduction even. 

 So Leon, let me ponder that generous offer. I don't know if I want to cut louse with my first cone top yet or not. I will keep you in mind. 

 Thanks for the comments and the warm welcome guys. 

 I'm starting to think I want to go dig up my parents sistren or see if I can find the outhouse.
  Any ideas how to find? I do have a nice probe. How does one find an old dump site? 

 I'm sure it's all right here on the forum, I know I got allot of reading to do.

  I mite need to go to rehab. Think I could be addicted already.

 Thanks again and keep them comments coming,

 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 18, 2013)

These prolly common too. 

 I would guess it to be an oil bottle, 5" tall x 2" wide at it's widest point near the base 
  on the bottom you see -  3 U 430

 And then the shot glass thingie,  3.5" tall x 2.1/8th wide at it's widest point.
  With nothing but a large capitol M on the bottom.

 Tell me what you think. 

 Thanks 
 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 18, 2013)

The 10.5 OZ Jumbo Peanut Butter I spoke of.

 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Feb 19, 2013)

I cleaned this little bottle up best I could, and it's still dirty

 2.5" tall x 1.75" wide x aprox 0.5" thick. it does have a seam all the way up the sides and over the lip, and what looks like a seam around the base also. 

 The seam around the base has some rough edges or places that feel like you could shave with it when you rub your finger around the bottom edge 

 Would this be a pontel mark on the base of this bottle? I hope the picture is good enough to tell. 

 Would be glad to hear any comments. 

 Thanks 

 Ray


----------



## ZOIL (Feb 19, 2013)

And the base


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 19, 2013)

hi,your last two bottles are interesting,the purx has what that call inverted imbossing,and in some places the bottle is not rear,the stile is,few bottels use this imbossing.by the way,it was made in the 1930s,the other bottel heled a candal.


----------

